# Crafty Question



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Cooling pad (the one you put in the freezer that is like a water bed) and I would like to make a few covers for it. With agility the pups are in and out of the crate and bringing in water, red clay, mud, etc. I want something that cleans easily (throw in washer) and dries fast, etc. Any recommended material?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Terry cloth?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would probably make it out of Nylon. It repels water, will need washing much less than other fabrics as you can let it dry and brush off the dirt. Umbrellas, raincoats and such are made with Nylon. JoAnne’s carry it in lots of colors. I made DD’s Matilda several coats that are reversible with it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nylon might be the best move clean wise. I think that would be nice and cool too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I really think cotton like a pillowcase would be the coolest for summer. Make it like a pillowcase and put velcro on the open end.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if you have started this yet or not--but I have an easy suggestion for you Amanda.......I don't know the size of the water pad you are trying to cover------but I am guessing about the size of the bottom of a crate? With that in mind---a quick and easy idea is to actually buy a pillowcase and add velcro across the open end (just fold back any extra or put a few ties across the end. Simple and almost "no sew". Otherwise consider a bath towel,hand towel. It would also launder with ease and would just be a matter of sewing down the sides and adding velcro.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

At the clinic we use alot of bath towels and our heat pads have fleece covers for ease in laundering......


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I like thin polar fleece because it's so easy to wash, it never shrinks, and it's so easy to sew


----------

